# COVID pay



## Beckstar10 (Jan 18, 2022)

Anyone else having a difficult time getting through to the target pay and benefits leave and disability line? I waited for over 30 minutes to talk to someone about the status of my claim and no one picked up. I faxed over documents to the fax number and i got a confirmation showing it went through but no one has gotten back to me. It's so irritating.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 18, 2022)

Beckstar10 said:


> Anyone else having a difficult time getting through to the target pay and benefits leave and disability line? I waited for over 30 minutes to talk to someone about the status of my claim and no one picked up. I faxed over documents to the fax number and i got a confirmation showing it went through but no one has gotten back to me. It's so irritating.


2 hours is the record. Keep on trying.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 18, 2022)

They are swamped.  Some are being cut off before even being put on hold.


----------



## Sickdog (Jan 19, 2022)

I've had to call twice so far. 45min waits each time.


----------



## Dream Baby (Jan 19, 2022)

In 2019 I had a major (Non-Covid) health issue.

My store had my paperwork but didn't do anything with it because our HR-ETL was out and no one told me.

I tried calling Target Pay and Benefits and was left on hold forever.

After that I just found their email address someplace and sent it that way. I never had to call Target Pay and Benefits again.

Why Target didn't have a system to do the majority of this online setup is idiotic?


----------



## SigningLady (Jan 19, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> In 2019 I had a major (Non-Covid) health issue.
> 
> My store had my paperwork but didn't do anything with it because our HR-ETL was out and no one told me.
> 
> ...



They do. For Covid leaves they have 3 options: call, email, or use Leave Pro Self Service thru the pay & benefits website. It's all spelled out for TMs in the Covid Leaves document also found on the pay & benefits website. I haven't had to use any of it myself yet (knock on wood) but I have the info saved on my phone just in case.


----------



## DBZ (Jan 22, 2022)

I emailed them. I found email instructions on the TP&B site. It worked. I got paid. I don't know if I needed to email them, but my HR queen said something about me hearing from Reed group. I didn't hear anything within a couple days and one of my coworkers said something about her not getting paid correctly, so I sought out the info. I strongly suggest doing that because the two people I know who didn't do that, even though I suggested it, didn't get paid for their LOA yet.


----------



## Ultimate Floater (Jan 23, 2022)

Does anyone know if we have to take the full 10 day leave? According to the new CDC guidelines, you only need to isolate for 5 days and then wear a mask for 5 days (Which we do at my store anyway).  I really don’t feel like taking the 10 day leave because I’m fully vaxxed and boosted and I only have one minor symptom, nasal congestion.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 23, 2022)

Ultimate Floater said:


> Does anyone know if we have to take the full 10 day leave? According to the new CDC guidelines, you only need to isolate for 5 days and then wear a mask for 5 days (Which we do at my store anyway).  I really don’t feel like taking the 10 day leave because I’m fully vaxxed and boosted and I only have one minor symptom, nasal congestion.


Get the test done. Contact hr.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 25, 2022)

5 to 10 days is the new guidance


----------



## Tacopie (Jan 25, 2022)

Beckstar10 said:


> Anyone else having a difficult time getting through to the target pay and benefits leave and disability line? I waited for over 30 minutes to talk to someone about the status of my claim and no one picked up. I faxed over documents to the fax number and i got a confirmation showing it went through but no one has gotten back to me. It's so irritating.


I did all mine online because I couldn’t get through.


----------

